# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  حكم الاحتفال بليلة راس السنة

## بنت مثقفة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فلا يجوز لأحد من المسلمين مشاركة أهل الكتاب في الاحتفال بعيد الكريسمس "أول السنة الميلادية" ولا تهنئتهم بهذه المناسبة لأن العيد من جنس أعمالهم التي هي دينهم الخاص بهم، أو شعار دينهم الباطل، وقد نهينا عن موافقتهم في أعيادهم، دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة والإجماع والاعتبار: 
1- أما الكتاب: فقول الله تعالى: وَالَّذِينَ لا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَاماً [الفرقان:72].
قال مجاهد في تفسيرها: إنها أعياد المشركين، وكذلك قال مثله الربيع بن أنس، والقاضي أبو يعلى والضحاك. 
وقال ابن سيرين: الزور هو الشعانين ، والشعانين: عيد للنصارى يقيمونه يوم الأحد السابق لعيد الفصح ويحتفلون فيه بحمل السعف، ويزعمون أن ذلك ذكرى لدخول المسيح بيت المقدس كما في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/537، والمعجم الوسيط1/488، 
ووجه الدلالة هو أ نه إذا كان الله قد مدح ترك شهودها الذي هو مجرد الحضور برؤية أو سماع، فكيف بالموافقة بما يزيد على ذلك من العمل الذي هو عمل الزور، لا مجرد شهوده.
2- وأما السنة: فمنها حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما، فقال: ما هذا اليومان؟ قالوا: كنا نلعب فيهما في الجاهلية، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما خيراً منهما: يوم الأضحى ويوم الفطر. رواه أبو داود، وأحمد، والنسائي على شرط مسلم. 
ووجه الدلالة أن العيدين الجاهليين لم يقرهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا تركهم يلعبون فيهما على العادة، بل قال: إن الله قد أبدلكم بهما خيراً منهما...... والإبدال من الشيء يقتضي ترك المبدل منه، إذ لا يجمع بين البدل والمبدل منه، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: خيراً منهما. يقتضي الاعتياض بما شرع لنا عما كان في الجاهلية.
3- وأما الإجماع: فمما هو معلوم من السير أن اليهود والنصارى ما زالوا في أمصار المسلمين يفعلون أعيادهم التي لهم، ومع ذلك لم يكن في عهد السلف من المسلمين من يشركهم في شيء من ذلك، وكذلك ما فعله عمر في شروطه مع أهل الذمة التي اتفق عليها الصحابة وسائر الفقهاء بعدهم: أن أهل الذمة من أهل الكتاب لا يظهرون أعيادهم في دار الإسلام، وإنما كان هذا اتفاقهم على منعهم من إظهارهم، فكيف يسوغ للمسلمين فعلها! أو ليس فعل المسلم لها أشد من إظهار الكافر لها؟
وقد قال عمر رضي الله عنه: إياكم ورطانة الأعاجم، وأن تدخلوا على المشركين يوم عيدهم في كنائسهم فإن السخطة تتنزل عليهم. رواه أبو الشيخ الأصبهاني والبيهقي بإسناد صحيح.
وروى البيهقي أيضاً عن عمر أيضاً قوله: اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم. 
قال الإمام ابن تيمية: وهذا عمر نهى عن تعلم لسانهم، وعن مجرد دخول الكنيسة عليهم يوم عيدهم، فكيف بفعل بعض أفعالهم؟! أو فعل ما هو من مقتضيات دينهم؟ أليست موافقتهم في العمل أعظم من الموافقة في اللغة؟! أو ليس عمل بعض أعمال عيدهم أعظم من مجرد الدخول عليهم في عيدهم؟! وإذا كان السخط ينزل عليهم يوم عيدهم بسبب عملهم، فمن يشركهم في العمل أو بعضه أليس قد تعرض لعقوبة ذلك؟ ثم قوله: واجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم. أليس نهياً عن لقائهم والاجتماع بهم فيه؟ فكيف عن عمل عيدهم......... اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/515
ومن أشكال الاحتفال بليلة راس السنة : رسائل راس السنة 2017 - صور راس السنة 2017 - صور سنة 2017 - تهاني راس السنة 2017 - صور خلفيات عام 2017 - توقعات الابراج لشهر يناير 2017 - افكار للاحتفال بليلة راس السنة - مسجات تهنئة لعام 2017 - صور راس السنة - رسائل السنة الجديدة 2017 - كلمات للعام الجديد 2017 - صور العام الجديد 2017 - خلفيات السنة الجديدة 2017 - رسائل حب سنة سعيدة - بوستات العام الجديد 2017 - صور الاحتفال بليلة راس السنة - صور بابا نويل 2017 - بطاقات تهنئة راس السنة - مسجات العام الجديد - صور سانتا كلوز - صور حب - رسائل حب 
4- وأما الاعتبار فيقال: الأعياد من جملة الشرع والمناهج والمناسك التي قال الله فيها: لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً [المائدة:48].
قال ابن تيمية: فلا فرق بين مشاركتهم في العيد وبين مشاركتهم في سائر المناهج، فإن الموافقة في جميع العيد موافقة في الكفر، والموافقة في بعض فروعه موافقة في بعض شعب الكفر، بل إن الأعياد من أخص ما تتميز به الشرائع، ومن أظهر ما لها من الشعائر، فالموافقة فيها موافقة في أخص شرائع الكفر وأظهر شعائره، ولا ريب أن الموافقة في هذا قد تنتهي إلى الكفر في الجملة بشروطه. اقتضاء الصراط المستثقيم 1/528
وقال أيضاً: ثم إن عيدهم من الدين الملعون هو وأهله، فمواقتهم فيه موافقة فيما يتميزون به من أسباب سخط الله وعقابه.... 
ومن أوجه الاعتبار أيضاً: أنه إذا سوغ فعل القليل من ذلك أدى إلى فعل الكثير، ثم إذا اشتهر الشيء دخل فيه عوام الناس وتناسوا أصله حتى يصير عادة للناس بل عيداً لهم، حتى يضاهى بعيد الله، بل قد يزيد عليه حتى يكاد أن يقضي إلى موت الإسلام وحياة الكفر....
هذا ما تيسر ذكره من الأدلة. ومن أراد الاستزادة فليراجع اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لابن تيمية، وأحكام أهل الذمة لابن القيم، والولاء والبراء في الإسلام لمحمد سعيد القحطاني. 
وبناءً على ما تقدم نقول: لا يجوز للمسلم مشاركة أهل الكتاب في أعيادهم، لما تقدم من أدلة الكتاب والسنة والإجماع والاعتبار، كما لا يجوز تهنئتهم بأعيادهم لأنها من خصائص دينهم أو مناهجهم الباطلة، قال الإمام ابن القيم: وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق، مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم، فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب، بل ذلك أعظم إثماً عند الله، وأشد مقتاً من التهنئة بشرب الخمر، وقتل النفس، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه.
وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك، ولا يدري قبح ما فعل، فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه..... إلخ. انظر أحكام أهل الذمة 1/161 فصل في تهنئة أهل الذمة... لابن القيم رحمه الله.
فإن قال قائل: إن أهل الكتاب يهنئوننا بأعيادنا فكيف لا نهنئوهم بأعيادهم معاملة بالمثل ورداً للتحية وإظهاراً لسماحة الإسلام..... إلخ.؟
فالجواب: أن يقال: إن هنئونا بأعيادنا فلا يجوز أن نهنئهم بأعيادهم لوجود الفارق، فأعيادنا حق من ديننا الحق، بخلاف أعيادهم الباطلة التي هي من دينهم الباطل، فإن هنئونا على الحق فلن نهنئهم على الباطل.
ثم إن أعيادهم لا تنفك عن المعصية والمنكر وأعظم ذلك تعظيمهم للصليب وإشراكهم بالله تعالى وهل هناك شرك أعظم من دعوتهم لعيسى عليه السلام بأنه إله أو ابن إله، تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً، إضافة إلى ما يقع في احتفالاتهم بأعيادهم من هتك للأعراض واقتراف للفواحش وشرب للمسكرات ولهو ومجون، مما هو موجب لسخط الله ومقته، فهل يليق بالمسلم الموحد بالله رب العالمين أن يشارك أو يهنئ هؤلاء الضالين بهذه المناسبة!!! 
ألا فليتق الله أولئك الذين يتساهلون في مثل هذه الأمور، وليرجعوا إلى دينهم، نسأل الله أن يصلح أحوالنا وأحوال جميع المسلمين.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

